# Flames for the side panel.



## technicks (Mar 22, 2009)

Today i decided to set my case on fire.

Took the left side panel and masked it.
Then drew the flames. Cut it with a exacto blade and peeled awy the tape.
Roughed up the surface a bit with with a scotch pad and now the first layer is drying.
When it's dry i will very lightly sand it down and give it the second coat.



















I will post some more when the panel is dry.


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, that looks like it is going to be sick, can't wait for the updates


----------



## DaveK (Mar 22, 2009)

Ooh nice, I was thinking about doing flames too, I'd like blue airbrush though. Was thinking about looking around to get it done professionally if the price is right lol.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 22, 2009)

IMHO I never liked flames... But that is *cool* man LOL


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow. Might try this with one of my old cases.


----------



## technicks (Mar 22, 2009)

After 2 coats. Let it dry overnight then sand a bit to remove some spots and then again two light coats. Then wet sand and polish.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, looks really nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

Gotta say man. that's pretty sweet looking! This will inspire more people to mod their side panel!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

Will update pics tomorrow.
Gotta get some sleep.


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

Well the panel is dry and i removed the tape.

I will let it dry out for a few more days before polishing it some more. I think it came out very nice. Btw the white stuff is auto wax.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude...Sweet! Man that is a slick paint job. Anytime I see flames it's the usual same boring design but yours is a nice refresh


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sick case. Really nice paint job. I'd do it to mine but I probs fuck it up


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 23, 2009)

if i had spare cash id paint my case, people who take the time to do it tho are legends

its people like that i admire, me im skint and to lazy 


that is a nice flame design!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 23, 2009)

That's friggin tight tech!!  Awesome job!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful
(I use a soft toothbrush to remove wax residue in holes/gaps)


----------



## Darknova (Mar 23, 2009)

What case is that technicks? Lian-Li PC7B Plus?


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes it is. When i bought i also got the window panel with it.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice, it's a really good case, I had one a while ago. I bought an A17B which was actually a worse case.

Thinking about all the mods I could have done makes me want to kick myself for buying the A17B.


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 23, 2009)

Sick dude, that looks amazing! You made flames cool again


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

I got the idea of a wallpaper i saw a while back.


----------



## selway89 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats man! That looks stunning!
Iv been wanting to do a flame design to my case to match the flames on the 2900XT cooler. Were thinking of silver flames with red outline around them.

Love the carbon on your case too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Tech, I gotta say... Awesome job! Love the red and black of it!!! 

Sweet!


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

Has nothing to do with the flames but if you want to let you aluminum case shine just use Brasso.
It works like a charm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll have to look into that, and Make sure my bro knows!


----------



## selway89 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice tip! 
I used a clear spray laquer for car bodies when I last painted my case. Works well, and is my sidepanel makes an amazing mouse surface! 
I plan on cutting a window area out and fitting mesh. Then use the cutout as my mouse surface.


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 24, 2009)

Love it! That is a really nice job.
Well done Sir.


----------



## technicks (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

